
Linus Torvalds: Life is good again.. - arthurk
http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2008/12/life-is-good-again.html
======
ars
Update to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=387074>

Disappointed that he didn't include more details of what the problem/fix was.

